# Strongest, most powerful Super Hero or Entity in the fantasy world ?



## goodguy (Feb 10, 2013)

How is the strongest or most powerful entity in the fantasy world ?

Would it be Superman ?
Betman ?
Maybe the Wizer Of Oz ?

I have my candidate but I want to hear your thoughts first.


----------



## runnah (Feb 10, 2013)

Jesus riding a dirt bike?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll go with betman. He seems to be really great at making poor bets. A skill that only the upper echelon of financial institutions seem to be able to rival.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 10, 2013)

.









GOD​







.


----------



## runnah (Feb 10, 2013)

God's Dad, Randy.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 10, 2013)

Mr. Rogers


----------



## runnah (Feb 10, 2013)

Betty Crocker.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 10, 2013)

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## runnah (Feb 10, 2013)

I heard he commited war crimes during his time in the Navy.


----------



## pic_chick (Feb 10, 2013)

Lady Death 
Lady Death - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 10, 2013)

Sho Nuff


----------



## TMC (Feb 10, 2013)

Chuck Norris


----------



## goodguy (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I see most are having fun, thats great enjoy.
This is a fun thread and I am glad it makes you laugh.

My answer is Q, those who know Q will agree he is the strongest antity out there and God is not an aswer because we are playing with fantasy, I wouldnt bring god in such a silly matter.

Q

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_(Star_Trek)


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 10, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Ok I see most are having fun, thats great enjoy.
> This is a fun thread and I am glad it makes you laugh.
> 
> My answer is Q, those who know Q will agree he is the strongest antity out there and God is not an aswer because we are playing with fantasy, I wouldnt bring god in such a silly matter.
> ...



nah, Q got his A$$ handed to him by captain Picard on a regular basis. hardly supreme at all.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2013)

Doctor Manhattan

or Zaphod Beeblebrox


----------



## goodguy (Feb 10, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I see most are having fun, thats great enjoy.
> ...


That happened when he lost his powers temporerly, no ?


----------



## runnah (Feb 10, 2013)

Groan, Star Trek? The best part of that show was the lady in the purple skin tight outfit.


----------



## mishele (Feb 10, 2013)

Sexist thread! Wonder Woman would kick some ass!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 10, 2013)

7


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 10, 2013)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## runnah (Feb 10, 2013)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Buffy the Vampire Slayer



Geller or Swanson?


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 10, 2013)

Geller for sure, but I was actually thinking of the comic book version which came after the tv show, by then she could fly.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 10, 2013)

runnah said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David Boreanaz


----------



## CA_ (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr. Manhattan.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 10, 2013)

Nah, Angel was a whiner. Always with the doom & gloom, no fun at all.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 10, 2013)

J C Waterwalker..seemed like a really cool dude


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 10, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> Nah, Angel was a whiner. Always with the doom & gloom, no fun at all.



i liked him better as Seeley Booth


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 10, 2013)

Ha I had to google Seeley Booth to figure out what you meant, yes the Bones show looks much better in terms of the character he plays, but I haven't checked it out yet.
I'm a Buffy geek from way back so just know the old shows.


----------



## baturn (Feb 10, 2013)

if I posted an answer I'd have to  give away my secret identity.


----------



## pic_chick (Feb 11, 2013)

Dr Who


----------



## reflectionspb (Mar 1, 2013)

Chuck Norris wearing a Bill F'N Murray T-Shirt


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 1, 2013)

goodguy said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


Not very omnipotent if you can temporarily lose your powers at inconvenient times, are you?


----------



## ratssass (Mar 1, 2013)

...all i know is my cereal doesn't go "snap,crackle and pop"...it goes "shhhhh....here he comes".


----------



## Benco (Mar 1, 2013)

Jason Bourne. beating up/killing knife wielding maniacs with a rolled up magazine, ball point pen, a book, bare hands and so on....or, if pressed for time, simply strangling them with a towel or something. Hard as nails.


----------



## weepete (Mar 1, 2013)

Was Q not diciplined by the Q continuum in one episode?


----------



## weepete (Mar 1, 2013)

In my opinion it's Druss The Legend. The most powerfull figure in fiction


----------



## squirrels (Mar 1, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ...all i know is my cereal doesn't go "snap,crackle and pop"...it goes "shhhhh....here he comes".



Well, yeah it does. That's because you're:





I really wanted to find a short clip. Sorry about that!


----------



## Photographiend (Mar 1, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Ok I see most are having fun, thats great enjoy.
> This is a fun thread and I am glad it makes you laugh.
> 
> My answer is Q, those who know Q will agree he is the strongest antity out there and God is not an aswer because we are playing with fantasy, I wouldnt bring god in such a silly matter.
> ...



Awww... A resident Star Trek fan :mrgreen: :heart: Star Trek. Although Q always annoys me. Him and Troi's mother... they make my Star Trek experience more like :crazy:

But no... It is most definitely either Yoda or the Phoenix from X-men.


----------



## Photographiend (Mar 1, 2013)

Goodguy - I am pretty sure what ever species Guinan is could totally take Q. I seem to remeber a brief interaction between the two that suggested as much. Not only that she could but that she had in a previous altercation. 

Is it too late to change my answer to Dr Michio Kaku?


----------



## invisible (Mar 1, 2013)

The Craw, obviously.


----------



## Photographiend (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if you meant the Crow or...


----------



## invisible (Mar 1, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> I'm not sure if you meant the Crow or...


Not The Craw. The Craw!


----------



## mishele (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## IByte (Mar 1, 2013)

Kratos the God of War.  Thank you for your patronage.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 1, 2013)

That blue baked man from Watchmen.

Dr. Manhattan I think.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 1, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Holy crap.  Bitter wins the thread.


----------



## CA_ (Mar 1, 2013)

This thread is obviously answered by Dr. Manhattan. There isn't any character more powerful than him. Like, not even close.


----------



## baturn (Mar 1, 2013)

Hope my disappointment doesn't show, but 4 pages and no mention of Mighty Mouse.... come on!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

runnah said:


> Groan, Star Trek? The best part of that show was the lady in the purple skin tight outfit.



Troi?  ew.  She was a big annoying cow beast.  The show WANTED her to be sexy, but she so was not.



mishele said:


> Sexist thread! Wonder Woman would kick some ass!!



pfft. In more recent iterations she's about as powerful as superman, but they amped her up and gimped him down.  Well... until this...






Probably the greatest moment in Superman animated history.


----------



## cwcaesar (Mar 2, 2013)

Darth Vader


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

cwcaesar said:


> Darth Vader



Oh come on...


----------



## IByte (Mar 2, 2013)

mishele said:


> Sexist thread! Wonder Woman would kick some ass!!



Hmmmm the Greek Amazonian that has a lasso, and a thing for men in black now we're talking.


----------

